# Cadaver search.



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I conducted a cadaver search for a law enforcement agency Friday. The problem they were having, they had a volunteer group conduct the search. The dogs they were using had 3 positve responses requiring a lot of manhours being expended. Nothing was found in those searches. I was called in after the dogs had hit another area where digging would be difficult and expensive as it would delay an ongoing project. I worked the area, maybe 3 acres tops, and found nothing. I asked before I started the search to NOT be told where the other dogs had responded. After we search the area, with no response, I then asked where the other dogs had responded. I researched those areas. No response. Discussing the events after I had ended my search, the detective told me the trainer had said the dog may have responded due to buried vegatation and the methane gas that was being released. He asked me. Of course I gave the standard answer (for me anyway) I didn't know the dog, nor did I know the trainer. My dog didn't give a response, so I can't say what the other dogs responded to. The only thing I could leave them with was; I know if my dog detects cadaver scent, he will go to source and respond. He did not do that in this area.

I am curious about the methane though. Has anyone experienced this, or hear of it.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David, the first time I heard that I took my dog to a dairy farm. Lots of methane and compost piles. No false reaction whatsoever when given the search command. A few weeks later, with planted material, it was found and indicated with no problems.
We had also been involved in a few searches in the SE Missouri swamps. Again, no false indications. 
JMO, without scientific or formal testing.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob, thanks. That's my experience too. We've done very similar training, ie cattle and swampy areas. Too often, handlers that don't have standards to obtain have to come up with reasons why their dog(s) don't perform as well or to make excuses for false indications.

DFrost


----------



## Renee Utley (Feb 6, 2007)

We hear this a lot unfortunately. I purposely train dogs around sewer lines, Johnny on the spots,swamps,cow pastures, whatever. If the dogs are properly trained and maintenance trained, methane is not a problem.
I have seen a lot of folks however,not set up scenarios in their maintenance training to check their dogs for trailing the other dogs. I see this a lot in seminars. One dog alerts and everyone else follows


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Funny how that happens. Personally, I've never seen the problem with methane either, but then I didn't train on methane. ha ha. I just hate being put on the spot. 

DFrost


----------



## Renee Utley (Feb 6, 2007)

It can cause a problem if folks do not proof of it .Gases which are produced within a putrefying
cadaver are primarily (though not exclusively) carbon dioxide, hydrogen sulfide,
ammonia, methane, and sulfur dioxide. These gases are formed in varying quantities
and percentages.


----------

